
About boobytrapping packages  [video] - ChuckMcM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoxhDk-hwuo&feature=youtu.be
======
ChuckMcM
This is pretty funny, and it relates to the conversation we had in this post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18674892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18674892)
about whether or not setting up bait packages to be stolen was a good idea or
not.

